
'Elon Musk is not the future' - skaha
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/02/elon-musk-hyperloop-public-transit-tech
======
orionblastar
Elon Musk is not the future. He is trying to make things better for the
future. He can sell Falcon rockets to anyone who wants to put things into
space.

------
tim333
I've watched 10 mins - quite interesting - mostly clips of people talking

